# new server?



## strick94u (Apr 13, 2007)

well this weekend I decided to replace my old p3 1000 server with a new 3600 x2 amd hopefuly it will give me reliable service like my old dell 500 sc. The dell was a true server has a server works chip set but lately its become a bottle neck for my ftp site. just not sure how
depenable the amd will be. my question is how hot can I expect the amd to get here are the spec's 
Msi am2 mother board 
dual channle crucail ballistix ram 1 gig
pny 7900 gs video 
250 wd hdd IDE 
2x80 maxtor ide raid 
server 2000 
using my old sanota case with a 450 thermaltake psu


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 14, 2007)

If you were really worried about reliability why didn't you just build a true server with ECC, and buffered memory?  You could have used a Xeon or Opteron.  Was it just to expensive?  I think an Athlon X2 should be plenty reliable for light server needs though.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 14, 2007)

A 7900gs in a server? Also I highly doubt that the bottleneck was CPU related.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah, looks more like a gaming rig to me too.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Yeah, looks more like a gaming rig to me too.



yeah, get rid of the gfx card and use that money to put it into something that seems more like a server (opteron/xeon with buffered memory as said before)


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 14, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeah, get rid of the gfx card and use that money to put it into something that seems more like a server (opteron/xeon with buffered memory as said before)



A simple file server does not require a server class processor. In fact they run fine using Celerons/semprons/P3's. So unless you're expecting a very high load you won't need any new hardware.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 14, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> A simple file server does not require a server class processor. In fact they run fine using Celerons/semprons/P3's. So unless you're expecting a very high load you won't need any new hardware.



hmm i was expecting that he was looking for a server that had more power than his current one does.  i know p3 running at 1 ghz isn't slow at all, pair it up with like 512 mb -1 gb of ram and that should be a fine file server.  so like i said, just was thinking that he wanted more power, oh and wouldn't the interent usually be the bottleneck in a file server?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 14, 2007)

He is looking to upgrade. And if it's an internet server that will be the bottleneck yes, even a P1 can fill up a 100mbit line, unless it's serving to many users at once. But I doubt that's the case. 

My point is that a hardware upgrade is pointless in this case. Windows 2000 server is too actually  FreeNAS is made for filesharing.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 14, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> He is looking to upgrade. And if it's an internet server that will be the bottleneck yes, even a P1 can fill up a 100mbit line, unless it's serving to many users at once. But I doubt that's the case.
> 
> My point is that a hardware upgrade is pointless in this case. Windows 2000 server is too actually  FreeNAS is made for filesharing.



that's what i was thinking, surfing the web or even transfering files over our network i use no more cpu than i usually do, lol.  than again 54 mb/sec wireless connection isn't exactly the fastest, espically since you never can utilize all the bandwidth.  and freenas is a os im guessing?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 14, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> that's what i was thinking, surfing the web or even transfering files over our network i use no more cpu than i usually do, lol.  than again 54 mb/sec wireless connection isn't exactly the fastest, espically since you never can utilize all the bandwidth.  and freenas is a os im guessing?



You guessed correctly. It is BSD based I believe.


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 14, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> You guessed correctly. It is BSD based I believe.



BSD?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 14, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> BSD?



Berkely Software Distribution, it's a unix based system just like Linux is. Most common are FreeBSD, NetBSD and OpenBSD, however just like with Linux there are countless distributions.


----------



## aximbigfan (Apr 14, 2007)

strick94u said:


> well this weekend I decided to replace my old p3 1000 server with a new 3600 x2 amd hopefuly it will give me reliable service like my old dell 500 sc. The dell was a true server has a server works chip set but lately its become a bottle neck for my ftp site. just not sure how
> depenable the amd will be. my question is how hot can I expect the amd to get here are the spec's
> Msi am2 mother board
> dual channle crucail ballistix ram 1 gig
> ...


a few things:

*what is with the 7900 gs? this is a server, not a gaming computer. all you need is a radeon x300 or something.
*no ecc?
*a 450 watt psu? this a server, you need a server quality psu.
* ide? this is a modern server, although you dont NEED sata, it helps.


chris


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 14, 2007)

aximbigfan said:


> a few things:
> 
> *what is with the 7900 gs? this is a server, not a gaming computer. all you need is a radeon x300 or something.
> *no ecc?
> ...



There is a huge difference between critical servers and a small home file server. ECC is not required at all, nor is there much of a difference between the PSU's, a standard cheap PSU is perfectly capable of running 24/7. Plus even a x300 is overkill, any card he has lying around is sufficient, it's foolish to buy one when you can use a S3 Trio or something in that direction. 

For some reason people think servers should house expensive hardware, this is of course not true. Even your router (perhaps with built in print/file server via USB) is a small server, my MP3 player is faster than your router.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 15, 2007)

Ha ha yes well I just have a bunch of parts laying around so I was useing the excuse of my p3 is too slow for my 12 people a year that down load pictures files. so yes the p3 stays and the amd gets built and sold or not I might just keep it


Ps the 7900 gs is just laying around


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 15, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Ha ha yes well I just have a bunch of parts laying around so I was useing the excuse of my p3 is too slow for my 12 people a year that down load pictures files. so yes the p3 stays and the amd gets built and sold or not I might just keep it
> 
> 
> Ps the 7900 gs is just laying around



you have a 7900 gs laying around?  we have a pos amd pos like 533 mhz on a socket a or something like that....it sucks, lol.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 15, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> you have a 7900 gs laying around?  we have a pos amd pos like 533 mhz on a socket a or something like that....it sucks, lol.



I have 2 7900 gs laying around


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 15, 2007)

strick94u said:


> I have 2 7900 gs laying around



i want one, lol.  only problem is im two poor, and idk if our dell's pos psu can support a 7900 gs.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 15, 2007)

sold the other one to my father See I just got a 8800 gts for my pc and dropped the sli 7900's 
I will be glad to sell you this am2 pc only thing used in it is the 7900 and the dual channle ballistix ram


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 15, 2007)

strick94u said:


> sold the other one to my father See I just got a 8800 gts for my pc and dropped the sli 7900's
> I will be glad to sell you this am2 pc only thing used in it is the 7900 and the dual channle ballistix ram



lol, we just need a vid card.  7900 might out run it im no sure, it's a 3 ghz p4 with 1 gb of memory.  as far as the whole pc, im too poor to buy the whole thing


----------



## strick94u (Apr 23, 2007)

Put it all together last weekend and It runs great did some burning in bench marked it and it runs great 3600 x2 @ 2200 mhz 90f under a load on stock cooler, and the old 7900 gs running @ 565/685 not too bad.


----------

